# Great Saw



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Sounds like it fits your needs perfectly. Enjoy it.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the review, cutit! i just saw that my local Lowes has started carrying (what I'm assuming is) a newer model of this saw and have been contemplating it to replace my B&D Firestorm (don't get me started).

Becky


----------



## shopmania (Sep 8, 2009)

I've seen this in Lowes and it looks like a nice saw for a pretty good price. Fortunately for me my family spoiled me this last Christmas with a SawStop Contractor saw so I quit looking at this one. Glad to hear it is working out so well for you, and that you are keeping busy with it. Nice review.


----------

